# How far to church?



## reformedcop (Dec 5, 2006)

Just wondering how far everybody travels to their home church. 

My family travels about 59 miles each way to church on Sunday. We have done so for about three years. We don't mind the drive because the preaching and teaching is outstanding. Our pastor is absolutely awesome. 

The part that is starting to wear on us is the fact that the distance really makes it difficult to participate in Bible studies, prayer groups and other fellowship activities. 

Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## brymaes (Dec 5, 2006)

30 miles one way. Our church is in a rural area, and once my family lived there. But we found it necessary to move into the city and now we have to make the trip. It is a beautiful drive, though, especially in the fall.


----------



## jenney (Dec 5, 2006)

Our church is 130 miles away. It takes about two hours each way.

We interpret the fourth commandment pretty strictly and so we spend the drive to church time listening to sermons and discussing them and singing hymns. On the way home we usually talk about the services that day and our children discuss the issues that arose for them throughout the day (often clarification on the sermon, but lately the topics have been cliques, avoiding gossip, overcoming evil and offering Christian liberty). It is a really good time as a family and a nice end to the Lord's Day.

I wouldn't recommend it, but since it is what the Lord has providentially given us, we have found it to be a joy.

jenney


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 5, 2006)

reformedcop said:


> Just wondering how far everybody travels to their home church.
> 
> My family travels about 59 miles each way to church on Sunday. We have done so for about three years. We don't mind the drive because the preaching and teaching is outstanding. Our pastor is absolutely awesome.
> 
> ...



Our trip to church every Lords day is grueling to say the least; It is about 3 inches! I move from my office to the living room. We meet here in my home.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Dec 5, 2006)

10 minute drive, and I am still late?!?!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 5, 2006)

One hour one way, but the preacher is great!!


----------



## govols (Dec 5, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> Our trip to church every Lords day is grueling to say the least; It is about 3 inches! I move from my office to the living room. We meet here in my home.



Man, that's sad to have only a little room to meet. Is it 6 inches to the kitchen and 11 inches to the bathroom?


----------



## Tirian (Dec 5, 2006)

45 minutes drive each way in the morning, and 2 minutes drive in the evening 

For those folks who are driving for an hour or more, do you think the Lord is calling you to do this long term, or maybe to move closer?

Matt


----------



## govols (Dec 5, 2006)

30 minutes to church, but a lot of stop signs.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 5, 2006)

Matthew Glover said:


> For those folks who are driving for an hour or more, do you think the Lord is calling you to do this long term, or maybe to move closer?



How far is too far to travel to a church?


----------



## Puddleglum (Dec 5, 2006)

Currently I make a 40 minute drive (if traffic is really good, it's 35 - and any time I go down in the week, it's bound to take longer). 
Hopefully this isn't a long-term situation; I graduate in 6 months and things will probably change - somehow! - after then, but I'm not really sure where exactly I'm going to end up.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 5, 2006)

Ivan said:


> One hour one way, but the preacher is great!!



I'll second that opinion and I'm looking forward to hearing him sometime. Hope it's soon.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 5, 2006)

Church is 13 houses away. Sometimes we walk or ride our bikes.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 5, 2006)

I walk a few houses down the street and cut across a large field and I'm there (about 5 minutes). I haven't driven there yet (always walked).


----------



## historyb (Dec 5, 2006)

30 mins via Electric Wheelchair


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 5, 2006)

Right now I'm 1/4 mile away.

I have driven 1.3 hours one way for church (70-80 miles).


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 5, 2006)

Ten to fifteen minutes. Would be five without traffic lights!!

JH


----------



## beej6 (Dec 5, 2006)

15-20 minutes across town, about 7 miles or so.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 5, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> I'll second that opinion and I'm looking forward to hearing him sometime. Hope it's soon.



 Caught me! Come anytime. You and your family will probably double our attendance!!


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 5, 2006)

31 minutes when Dad drives; probably 40~ when I drive.


----------



## reformedcop (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow thanks for all the responses. It looks like lots of people have been or are in the same boat. We actually really don't mind the drive and use the time in the much of same way that jenny described. Sometimes its just hard to see all the really good things that take place during the week and know that we won't be able to participate.

As Trevorjohnson said in the other thread it is difficult to get involved in the "life of the church". 

The preaching is extremely solid and the worship is very reverent so its woth every minute of the drive.


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2006)

Ivan said:


> One hour one way, but the preacher is great!!



My situation is about the same. There's no reformed churches in my hometown, so I have to drive a bit to get to one...but I adore it.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 5, 2006)

Sunday, The Most Modern Day Of All

I once drove 2 hours each way to church. At this time in my life, I'm wanting to find something in my own community to help build. The question is how far can I bend before breaking my back?  

There is a theologically and lifestyle compatible church about 30 miles away, but the only real option locally (I have this thing against women or queer pastors, and that really cuts down on the options) is an LC-MS church. The Pastor is great, and conservative and confessional. I love the liturgy, and since I'm from a German family that immigrated here in the mid 1800's, I fit right in to the Missouri Synod.  

But its a tough dilemma. People will be disappointed with me whichever way I choose. There are pros and cons on both sides. I like the church 30 miles away, it has great people and accomodates many of my Reformed quirks like paedo-communion. The LC-MS church would make all my children wait until a 2-year catechism class in the 8th grade before taking communion (seems ridiculous). In fact, I don't even know how long it would be before I would be allowed to commune. (I might be hard to catechize!  ) And there's lots of issues like I don't celebrate Christmas but its pretty built in to the whole shebang there. But I SOOO appreciate that there is a confessional, conservative Pastor in my hometown, and feel pulled to help him build up my community in Christ.


----------



## Des (Dec 6, 2006)

21 Miles, 28 Minutes to spend a blessed day, with my beloved brethren worshipping and praising our glorious God and Savior.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 7, 2006)

I min from our Church.

http://lfrcna.org/
Lacombe Free Reformed Church - Proclaiming the Gospel of Grace in Alberta


----------



## Davidius (Dec 24, 2006)

20 minutes each way


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 24, 2006)

10 to 15 min drive.


----------



## Philip A (Dec 24, 2006)

This morning I am getting ready for the hour and a half drive to the nearest Reformed church.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 24, 2006)

reformedcop said:


> Just wondering how far everybody travels to their home church.
> 
> My family travels about 59 miles each way to church on Sunday. We have done so for about three years. We don't mind the drive because the preaching and teaching is outstanding. Our pastor is absolutely awesome.
> 
> ...



Hi -

Somehow I missed this (your signature!) but I know your pastor and what you're talking about... I'm sure it's a blessing to sit under his preaching and teaching. Please say hi  to Reddit for me. We've lost contact since we were in the same church together in Illinois several years ago... I was just reminiscing with my wife yesterday about Reddit and I teaching a Sunday School class on Nehemiah together back in the day 

Todd


----------



## Philip A (Dec 24, 2006)

Philip A said:


> This morning I am getting ready for the hour and a half drive to the nearest Reformed church.



...and the worst thing about church being so far away is that a flat tire can put a stop to the whole trip 

At least I noticed it _before_ leaving.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 24, 2006)

Philip A said:


> ...and the worst thing about church being so far away is that a flat tire can put a stop to the whole trip
> 
> At least I noticed it _before_ leaving.



So can a ticket. Ask me. I know from personal experience.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 24, 2006)

Ivan said:


> One hour one way, but the preacher is great!!



sez you...


----------



## bookslover (Dec 24, 2006)

Church is about 15 miles away; it's about a 30 minute drive each way. But the preaching (the Rev. William J. "BJ" Gorrell) is great and the fellowship is wonderful.

Among our visitors today was a PCA pastor and his family. I thought about asking him when he was going to "step up" to the OPC. Didn't get a chance, though...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 25, 2006)

3hrs...one way...and we're not the farthest.


----------



## 5solasmom (Jan 10, 2007)

reformedcop said:


> Just wondering how far everybody travels to their home church.
> 
> My family travels about 59 miles each way to church on Sunday. We have done so for about three years. We don't mind the drive because the preaching and teaching is outstanding. Our pastor is absolutely awesome.
> 
> ...



We travel about 35 miles. 

I'm unable to attend the weekly women's bible study because it's during the morning when I'm homeschooling (if it were a different time, I would probably make the drive). Dh can't go to the men's prayer group because of distance/traffic and make it to work on time. But like your situation, it is totally worth it. The only other events are once a month type of gatherings that change location (someone's home typically) and times, so it can vary whether we are able to go or not. 

Funny - we only live a few miles from the church you attend! We left our reformed baptist congregation last year and Soaring Oaks was a church dh visited one Sunday while we were looking for a church home - very good preaching.  We know a few people who attend there.

Sorry for the tangent!  

Welcome to the PB!


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 10, 2007)

A little over 2 hrs. each way. Never know where the Lord will take ya!


----------



## reformedcop (Jan 11, 2007)

> So can a ticket. Ask me. I know from personal experience.



I have handed out my fair share of tickets to those late for service.


----------



## jenney (Jan 18, 2007)

5solasmom said:


> We left our reformed baptist congregation last year



And everyone still misses you guys!
We love you Dawn (and J, H, and E)!
(and you could, ahem, email me sometime.  )


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Reformedcop!

I know your pastor too (over the internet). I also know Dan Phillips. Tell both I said grace and peace. 

I'm currently driving 40-45 min to church from home no matter which route I pick (24 miles the short way, but a buncha lights and slow drivers...and police, 30 miles the medium-long way - less lights, still slow drivers and police....35 miles via the highway, but just LONGER overall....).

I actually have about FOUR local options for sound churches, but I've become acustomed to the Nicene Creed and communion being done weekly at my church.... so any other church is going to have a LOT to do to catch up.


----------



## ReformedDave (Jan 19, 2007)

Can't complain. Only twenty minutes each way to one of the finest churches in SoCal.


----------



## 5solasmom (Jan 23, 2007)

jenney said:


> And everyone still misses you guys!
> We love you Dawn (and J, H, and E)!
> (and you could, ahem, email me sometime.  )





(((JEN!!!!)))

AWW! We love and miss you guys tons! 

I have to look and see if I still have your email in my inbox....I don't organize it very well.  If not, I'll pm you.


----------



## calgal (Jan 23, 2007)

2 stoplights maybe 5-10 minutes (the latter when we have ice/slush aka Jan/Feb).  We could walk (my in-laws would like that) but DH flat out refuses to attend a church with Elderettes!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 24, 2007)

calgal said:


> 2 stoplights maybe 5-10 minutes (the latter when we have ice/slush aka Jan/Feb).  We could walk (my in-laws would like that) but DH flat out refuses to attend a church with Elderettes!



and well he should! Elderettes and Pastresses are doing little more than playing dress-up (but with potentially eternal consequences!).


----------

